# Doggy Odour



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had read on one of the breeders websites (can't remember which one) before getting Betty that as well as being low moulting/shedding Cockapoo's were also mean't to have no/low doggy odour. This is certainly not true of Betty as despite a couple of bath's with shampoo given to us by the breeder ( she is also a groomer) Betty is cetainly quite wiffy!!
Just wondered what was the norm out there??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has no doggy smell at all, even when wet the wet dog smell is quite minimal. and the shampoo I use makes her smell wonderful for a long long time....it is Kong Puppy shampoo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

my cockapoos dont pong exept when they roll in something pongy!!! hehe


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maisie doesn't smell at all. Do you know where the odour is coming from? Maybe an infection of some sort - ears for example?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Lady has no doggy smell at all, even when wet the wet dog smell is quite minimal. and the shampoo I use makes her smell wonderful for a long long time....it is Kong Puppy shampoo.


Can't seem to find it available in the UK  Might have to bring some back when we visit the USA next month!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Maisie doesn't smell at all. Do you know where the odour is coming from? Maybe an infection of some sort - ears for example?


Doesn't seem to come from anywhere specific. She just has a very 'wet dog'
smell even when she is dry. She has smelled like it from day one but put it down to the number of dogs the breeder had. I have given her at least three bath's since then. I have diluted the shampoo 1/10 parts as instructed but perhaps she needs something a bit stonger but know you shouldn't have anything too strong as can strip their natural oils.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just try switching to a different puppy shampoo and see if it works, I mentioned the Kong puppy one earlier...it does smell amazing!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Tropiclean shampoo, conditioner and tangle remover (which doesn't need rinsing off) are popular with owners on here.

And they make the dog smell delicious!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Tropiclean shampoo, conditioner and tangle remover (which doesn't need rinsing off) are popular with owners on here.
> 
> And they make the dog smell delicious!!


Where do you get it from? I don't think my local shops sell it and I couldn't find it on Pet Planet.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Where do you get it from? I don't think my local shops sell it and I couldn't find it on Pet Planet.


Website is: rlpetproducts.co.uk


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Do I need to use a puppy shampoo? Lolly is 5 months and I bought a normal puppy shampoo but it doesn't have a particularly nice fragrance so want to buy a Tropiclean shampoo. Just wondering at what age everyone stopped using puppy shampoo.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I will keep on using it till the bottle is empty....she is 9 months and still using it, I will try tropiclean when it's done


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anyone noticed less odour after switching to NI? I wondered if diet affected it at all. Dylan has no odour apart from when he bathes in stagnant water or rolls in fox poo


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what is she fed on ? 


Delta was bad for constantly having pee on her legs but when she squats she presses her thighs to the ground so quite often when she was a pup she would cover herself in pee. not a problem now. my lot are a bit stinky just now but they go over the Fields and swimming in the luggie which isn't the cleanest water but isn't the dirtiest. 


does her bedding smell, have you washed it after washing her. 

i think all dogs have some sort of smell it isn't normally that bad.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly only really smells when she's wet.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Has anyone noticed less odour after switching to NI? I wondered if diet affected it at all. Dylan has no odour apart from when he bathes in stagnant water or rolls in fox poo


Took the words right out of my mouth 

Millie did start to smell a bit 'doggy', which was a disappointment as we wanted a low odour dog. 

But hey, guess what - when we changed her food to NI, the smell most definitely went and her coat improved too. Doh!, yet another thread bought back to NI, its like :deadhorse:, lol, sorry been dyeing to use that one!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> But hey, guess what - when we changed her food to NI, the smell most definitely went and her coat improved too. Doh!, yet another thread bought back to NI, its like :deadhorse:, lol, sorry been dyeing to use that one!


You beat me to it...I've always wanted to use that one.. J x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

You are right she shouldn't smell doggy...maybe you should check ears, diet and possibly anal glands (but she is young for those to be blocked I think). 

Julia x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. Will work on this by process of elimination. You are all the best


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> what is she fed on ?
> 
> 
> Delta was bad for constantly having pee on her legs but when she squats she presses her thighs to the ground so quite often when she was a pup she would cover herself in pee. not a problem now. my lot are a bit stinky just now but they go over the Fields and swimming in the luggie which isn't the cleanest water but isn't the dirtiest.
> ...


She is currently on James well beloved puppy which she has been on since the breeder. She has had a bit of a runny tummy in the afternoons so not sure what is to blame


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> You are right she shouldn't smell doggy...maybe you should check ears, diet and possibly anal glands (but she is young for those to be blocked I think).
> 
> Julia x


Alas Millie had blocked anal glands from about 12 weeks. She kept biting the top of her back legs like she had fleas. Then finally starting scooting. She had them emptied three times over the course of 9 weeks!!. Thats when I changed to NI, problem solved itself overnight


----------

